# Bite Suit and Sleeves For Sale



## kristy ahlgrim (Mar 5, 2010)

Ray Allen Bite suit training weight fits up to 6'2 215 - Ray Allen 
Intermediate right hand sleeve - Elite K9 Intermediate left hand sleeve - 
Brand new Elite K9 hidden sleeve. E-mail [email protected] for pictures.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kristy, a first post should be an introduction in the "New Members" forum and not with a sales post.


----------

